# Suture Granuloma Help Please



## Jody Mortensen (Nov 6, 2009)

A patient has a suture granuloma excised from a right lower quadrant incision. The surgeon dictates the following:found a draining pit tracking down & medially on the lateral corner of her appendectomy incision.  The tract was opened over the lacrimal probe & suture was found, suture and the suture granuloma was completely excised down to the fascia. 
What CPT code would I use for this?  I was looking at 20520 but not sure. Any help would be appreciated.

                                        Thank you   
                                                  Jody


----------



## mjewett (Nov 9, 2009)

*Suture granuloma*

I use codes 13160, 15002. If the sinus tract is along a previous suture line (scar) you can use 15002.   Part of the description of code 15002 is the excision of ....or scar... and code 13160 for the secondary closure of the wound or dehiscence.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 10, 2009)

I would not use 15002 in addition to 13160 (this code includes excision of scar).
I'm not sure that I would use 13160 on this case either.


----------

